# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK مساعدة :  ارجو من اهل الخير مشكلة m620

## mahrez_tv

المشكل الهاتف كان شغال لاكن بدون الغة العربية اردت تعريبو عملت ايريز ثم قمت بتفليشو لتعريب فضاع IMIE ولما رجعت الى تحت البطارية لي قرات SN اوIMIE فوجد كل شيء ممحي ارجو منكم شرح كيف يرجع الهاتف وهذييه بيانات اخر تفليش ولم ينجح
egion: 1, 0x20000000-0x20000063, Length: 100 bytes
Region: 2, 0x2000C000-0x200110CB, Length: 20684 bytes
Region: 3, 0x20016000-0x200173BF, Length: 5056 bytes
Region: 4, 0x2001E000-0x2001E09F, Length: 160 bytes
Region: 5, 0x2003803C-0x20040F87, Length: 36684 bytes
Region: 6, 0x20058000-0x20058037, Length: 56 bytes
Region: 7, 0x20058138-0x2005C665, Length: 17710 bytes
Region: 8, 0x20078000-0x20183A4F, Length: 1096272 bytes
Region: 9, 0x20300000-0x21DB14DB, Length: 27989212 bytes
1st Boot Ok, McuId: 00030021, Rom: 00030021, 13-1.2 (Vision X122A)
2nd Boot Ok, McuId: 00030021, Rom: 00030021, 7-2.0
Fll Boot Ok, Vers: 5.22, fl_sceptreeg_vx100_eval_v24_s09.sre
Flash1: Fl_Id: 00010000_227E3D00 - Spansion SxxWS512P
Baud Rate Set: 460800 bps
MCU File: M620JVHL1.s3
Flashing NOR part...
Write Done, 29166014 byte(s), Time: 15:14
CTS File: M620JVHL1_CTS.cts
FS Formated (FDI)
FS Mounted (FDI)
Files Count: 9
FS Unmounted
FS Write Done, 7318274 byte(s), Time: 07:22
Unlock Codes:
#0111*00000000#  [NET]
#0121*00000000#  [SUB]
#0133*00000000#  [SP]
#0141*00000000#  [SIM]
#0149*53985267#  [SIM]
#0151*00000000#  [AUTO]
#0199*53985267#  [FREEZE]
MSL Data Read Ok, Use [Mobile Info] to Read Codes
S/N : RUDQB29586 
Loaded Locale: AR by Almoudamer "GsclTeam"
Using MSL S/N: RUDQB29586
1st Boot Ok, McuId: 00030021, Rom: 00030021, 13-1.2 (Vision X122A)
2nd Boot Ok, McuId: 00030021, Rom: 00030021, 7-2.0
Fll Boot Ok, Vers: 5.22, fl_sceptreeg_vx100_eval_v24_s09.sre
Flash1: Fl_Id: 00010000_227E3D00 - Spansion SxxWS512P
Baud Rate Set: 460800 bps
Read Done, St: 0x23FE0000, 131072 byte(s), Time: 00:03, 0
Flashing NOR part...
Write Done, 131088 byte(s), Time: 00:03
Failed to Enter TEST Mode 
Using MSL S/N: RUDQB29586
1st Boot Ok, McuId: 00030021, Rom: 00030021, 13-1.2 (Vision X122A)
2nd Boot Ok, McuId: 00030021, Rom: 00030021, 7-2.0
Fll Boot Ok, Vers: 5.22, fl_sceptreeg_vx100_eval_v24_s09.sre
Flash1: Fl_Id: 00010000_227E3D00 - Spansion SxxWS512P
Baud Rate Set: 460800 bps
Image File: M620__E2P.s3t
Flashing NOR part...
Write Done, 131088 byte(s), Time: 00:03
Read Done, St: 0x23FE0000, 131072 byte(s), Time: 00:03, 0
Flashing NOR part...
Write Done, 131088 byte(s), Time: 00:03
Failed to Enter TEST Mode 
الهاتف كان شغال لك

----------


## bodr41

*             اخي الكريم اضغط على MSL Repair
واكتب هدا الرقم*RUDQB29586 * وبعدها سيطلب منك كتابة ملف الايبروم
ملف الايبروم في المرفقات وان شاء الله سيحل المشكل.*

----------


## mahrez_tv

> *             اخي الكريم اضغط على MSL Repair
> واكتب هدا الرقم*RUDQB29586 * وبعدها سيطلب منك كتابة ملف الايبروم
> ملف الايبروم في المرفقات وان شاء الله سيحل المشكل.*

 اخي الكريم اولا اشكرك كل الشكر على مداخلتك الطيبة لاكن نفس المشكل ارجو منك شرح كامل من بداية التفليش لاني حرت لانهم ثلاث هواتف نفس المشكل من التفليش بفلاش عربي  مع الف شكر مني الى كل الاعضاء والمشريفين  
Using MSL S/N: RUDQB29586
1st Boot Ok, McuId: 00030021, Rom: 00030021, 13-1.2 (Vision X122A)
2nd Boot Ok, McuId: 00030021, Rom: 00030021, 7-2.0
Fll Boot Ok, Vers: 5.22, fl_sceptreeg_vx100_eval_v24_s09.sre
Flash1: Fl_Id: 00010000_227E3D00 - Spansion SxxWS512P
Baud Rate Set: 460800 bps
Image File: M620_E2P.s3t
Flashing NOR part...
Write Done, 131088 byte(s), Time: 00:03
Read Done, St: 0x23FE0000, 131072 byte(s), Time: 00:03, 0
Flashing NOR part...
Write Done, 131088 byte(s), Time: 00:03 MSL Repair Failed: MSL S/N Mismatch هذا هوى المشكل

----------


## mahrez_tv

وهذا Unlock د !
MSL : Active
To Make MSL Bypass in USB Mode, Use [Read Codes] at first !
Unlock Failed, Time: 00:02 
وهذا info Software: M620XEHF1
Regions : Estonia,Kazakhstan,Latvia,Lithuania,Russia,Ukraine
Language: en,et,lt,lv,ru,uk(az,bg,de,fr,hy,ka,kk,mk,ro,sr)      
Release : 2008 June Rev: 1
Hardware: MP 0.700
IMEI: 358404-02-540477-5
BT Address: 002490-1caa47
User Lock : 00000000
MSL : Active
To Make MSL Bypass in USB Mode, Use [Read Codes] at first !
Locks: Error

----------


## bodr41

> MSL Repair Failed: MSL S/N Mismatch

 اخي يبدو انك لم تكتب رقم s/n بالشكل الصحيح والدي يتطابق مع الاصلي RUDQB29586 لتصحيح منطقة MSL

----------


## mahrez_tv

> اخي يبدو انك لم تكتب رقم s/n بالشكل الصحيح والدي يتطابق مع الاصلي RUDQB29586 لتصحيح منطقة MSL

  والله اخي الكريم كتبتهم حرف حرف ولم تنفع مع الف شكر اليك واني سعيد بمعرفت المنتدىالجميل 
Using MSL S/N: RUDQB29586
1st Boot Ok, McuId: 00030021, Rom: 00030021, 13-1.2 (Vision X122A)
2nd Boot Ok, McuId: 00030021, Rom: 00030021, 7-2.0
Fll Boot Ok, Vers: 5.22, fl_sceptreeg_vx100_eval_v24_s09.sre
Flash1: Fl_Id: 00010000_227E3D00 - Spansion SxxWS512P
Baud Rate Set: 460800 bps
Image File: M620__E2P.s3t
Flashing NOR part...
Write Done, 131088 byte(s), Time: 00:03
Read Done, St: 0x23FE0000, 131072 byte(s), Time: 00:03, 0
Flashing NOR part...
Write Done, 131088 byte(s), Time: 00:03
MSL Repair Failed: MSL S/N Mismatch

----------

